# Not Again!!!!



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

My guppy comiited sucide and I think somehow theres a hole big enough for a fish to get through!!!! Does anyone have any idea's where to look??




Thanks.Kayla


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check around any inlets for hoses, or if you have an HOB, fish can find the tiniest holes just about anywhere.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I had a betta get out through a hole for the cords to get access that was no more than 3/4" in diameter. it does not take much of a hole so I started to plug all the holes with wads of saran wrap just to keep them in the tank since they have air pumps and sponge filters to keep the tanks aerated.

Rose


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone I found two holes one in the hood and one in the back becouse the hood was put on wrong!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh I tested it about 3 days ago and everything was great!!


----------

